# Furniture....



## sommerbeier (Sep 29, 2013)

hello  we have lived in cyprus for well over 8 months now! we are from Denmark and are very happy to live here! found this site today  and could use a little help. is a website that sell furniture?? we live in Kissonega ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sommerbeier said:


> hello  we have lived in cyprus for well over 8 months now! we are from Denmark and are very happy to live here! found this site today  and could use a little help. is a website that sell furniture?? we live in Kissonega ...


Ikea in Nicosia has a website and they deliver to Paphos


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

sommerbeier said:


> hello  we have lived in cyprus for well over 8 months now! we are from Denmark and are very happy to live here! found this site today  and could use a little help. is a website that sell furniture?? we live in Kissonega ...


Welcome! Always nice with fellow Scandinavians on the forum

Anders


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

The IKEA also offer a service to build your furniture for you too.


----------



## sommerbeier (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks for all the answers  but is there a site where you can buy used furniture. there's a part that comes, but also many moving


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

sommerbeier said:


> there's a part that comes, but also many moving


I don't understand what you mean by this


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Try Bazaraki


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There are a number of sites on Facebook for buying and selling items in Cyprus/Paphos/Polis etc. Furniture appears all the time. These sites are very useful and popular getting more hits per hour than all the forums combined do per day!

If Veronica can confirm that I am allowed to list these I will do so.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

No problems as long as the sites don't contain forums One such has the intials
AI .


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> No problems as long as the sites don't contain forums One such has the intials
> AI .


Thank you. In that case people might find these useful:

Buy & Sell anything in Paphos, Cyprus

ITEMS WANTED CYPRUS

Items For Sale in Polis/Latchi and Surrounding Areas...

Paphos marketplace/

2Buy Cyprus

amongst many others.

Pete


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

PeteandSylv said:


> Thank you. In that case people might find these useful:
> 
> Buy & Sell anything in Paphos, Cyprus
> 
> ...


Thank you, i have saved them for when we get there soon and start looking.

You don't happen to also know anywhere that deals in selling Vans in and around the Paphos areas? Also that is trustworthy - PM if you are not allowed to say on here. Thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry I can't help with vehicle sellers. We imported our car.

Pete


----------



## sommerbeier (Sep 29, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Thank you, i have saved them for when we get there soon and start looking. You don't happen to also know anywhere that deals in selling Vans in and around the Paphos areas? Also that is trustworthy - PM if you are not allowed to say on here. Thanks


 it's great! thanks for the help


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Hi Hi, we are from Denmark and just completed our first year here. We arrived from Copenhagen 1.11.12 and live in Kato Paphos. I can see people have been very helpful with advice for you, you could also try <moderated> they have classifies too.

Welcome and hope you enjoy Cyprus as much as we do....... Hilsen fra Danmark!


----------



## sommerbeier (Sep 29, 2013)

haymarket said:


> Hi Hi, we are from Denmark and just completed our first year here. We arrived from Copenhagen 1.11.12 and live in Kato Paphos. I can see people have been very helpful with advice for you, you could also try <moderated> they have classifies too. Welcome and hope you enjoy Cyprus as much as we do....... Hilsen fra Danmark!


 Hejsa...
we are very happy to stay in Cyprus faith all the trouble we've had over the last year. long story! come and see us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

sommerbeier said:


> Hejsa...
> we are very happy to stay in Cyprus faith all the trouble we've had over the last year. long story! come and see us.


We can soon start a Scandinavian club on this forum, like the Tykes

Anders,


----------

